# Nimbus Tank | Product Overview



## Mic Lazzari (5/12/17)

*Introduction:*
The 2.4 ml Nimbus Tank features Top Fill for convenience and Bottom Airflow for great Straight to Lung performance. It uses a 0.2Ω Triple Coil which will surprise you with its large vapour production and excellent flavour delivery. We improved the ease of use even further, by making access for refilling by means of an easy slide-top design - no unscrewing.

Featuring a standard 510 thread, this tank can be used on any Mod, but will only be recognised in Smart Mode by our Vega and Vega Mini and will be adjustable from between 20W - 80W (for Vega)and 20W - 60W (for Vega Mini).

*NOTE:* The recommended power range for this coil is 30W - 70W.

You can read more on the Nimbus Design philosophy in our Product Design Overview post here.

*Technical Specifications:*

​

Product Size: Ø 22 x 44 mm
Material:  Stainless Steel 303
Seals:  Silicone (Orange)
Glass: Borosilicate Glass (Replaceable)
Coating: Black Matte Physical Vapour Deposition (PVD) / Anti-Fingerprint Coating
Coil Types/s: 0.2Ω Triple Coil / Kanthal
Rated Coil Wattage: 30-70 W
Tank Volume: 2.4 ml
Weight: 70 grams


*Coil:*
0.2Ω Organic Cotton (STL / Triple Vertical / Bottom Airflow)
Kanthal Wire (Surface Treated / Grade 1)

*Tank:*



​

*What is the difference with the Nimbus AIO?*
The Nimbus AIO and Nimbus Tank share the same coil and performance. The only differences are:

​

*Starterpack Contents:*


1x Nimbus Tank
1x Nimbus Mouthpiece
2x Nimbus 0.2Ω Triple Coils
1x Nimbus Tank Glass 22 mm
1x Nimbus Tank Seals 22 mm (Orange)
1x User Manual

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marek_710 (8/11/18)

Are these replacement coils not being made anymore? 
@Twisp


----------



## Twisp (8/11/18)

Marek_710 said:


> Are these replacement coils not being made anymore?
> @Twisp


Of course they are, @Marek_710. Are you having trouble sourcing them? If so, please let us know and we'll let you know where you can grab them.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Marek_710 (8/11/18)

Coil section on your web site does not have it there, hence me thinking its not getting manufactured anymore. 
Thank you for the assistance.


----------



## Twisp (8/11/18)

Marek_710 said:


> Coil section on your web site does not have it there, hence me thinking its not getting manufactured anymore.
> Thank you for the assistance.


I do apologise about that. We're having some issues with our current website but are working to resolve it ASAP.


----------



## Resistance (19/11/18)

@Twisp
@Mic Lazzari
@HPBotha
Is there any way that I can get a rep to visit a friend of mine that works fairly odd hours and almost 7 days a week? He has tried vaping,but it didnt last as he was given the wrong setup to start out with. I introduced him to the cue today he took to it,but its unlikely he'll be able to get to a kiosk anytime soon. PM me if possible and let me know if impossible. Thanks...Resistance

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Mic Lazzari (20/11/18)

Resistance said:


> @Twisp
> @Mic Lazzari
> @HPBotha
> Is there any way that I can get a rep to visit a friend of mine that works fairly odd hours and almost 7 days a week? He has tried vaping,but it didnt last as he was given the wrong setup to start out with. I introduced him to the cue today he took to it,but its unlikely he'll be able to get to a kiosk anytime soon. PM me if possible and let me know if impossible. Thanks...Resistance



This is a problem we are looking at addressing. In the meantime, PM me his details where he lives and works etc. ... and I will pass on your request.

PS: Would you like somebody to contact you with regards to your problems with our Loyalty program?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (20/11/18)

Mic Lazzari said:


> This is a problem we are looking at addressing. In the meantime, PM me his details where he lives and works etc. ... and I will pass on your request.
> 
> Hi @mic lazzari .
> That could work but I'm unavailable during the day. They can reach me via e-mail, It should be there otherwise contact @hot.chillie35 during the day
> ...


----------



## Resistance (20/11/18)

I will get the details tomorrow and forward to you @Mic Lazzari .
I already sold the cue to him,not as in literally, but he wasted money before and is slightly skeptical.


----------

